# How do you change settings in config.sys



## YellowBeard (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm trying to reinstall Windows 98SE on my laptop. I put bootdisk in floppy drive and program disk in cdrom. Upon restarting laptop and running SETUP.EXE from cdrom. I get the error message " An internal stack overflow has caused this session to be halted. Change the SACKS setting in your CONFIG.SYS file, and then try agian."

How is this accomplished?


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

see this article, should be of some help

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q145799

You can edit the config sys from within windows by going to start/run/type sysedit.

from dos prompt, make sure your at the c:\ prompt and type edit config.sys


----------



## YellowBeard (Sep 25, 2002)

I typed edit.config.sys and got the message" Invalid media type reading drive C Abort, Retry, Fail?

I tried DIR at C: and got same message. Any idea on what's happening?


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

you might want to type fdisk at the a prompt, choose option #4 to view partition info, is the info correct for your hard drive.

apparently the machine is not finding the drive, do you notice on boot if it is initializing the hard drive.


----------



## YellowBeard (Sep 25, 2002)

Fdisk shows C: partition, but UNKNOWN system. C: is ACTIVE and TYPE is PRIMARY DOS. Drive seems to be accessed till stack overflow error.


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Yet at the c prompt you can't type dir and see the contents of the drive, still gives you the invalid system disk ?????


----------



## YellowBeard (Sep 25, 2002)

When I check the directory of C: all I get is Invalid media type reading drive C Abort, Retry, Fail


----------



## YellowBeard (Sep 25, 2002)

I tried using 95 recovery bootdisk which came with laptop. When checking the DIR of C:, all I get is Volume in drive C: is RAMDRIVE Directory of C:\ File not found

I can't get Scandisk to check C:


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

check your bios settings, I don't think your hard disk is being recognized on boot. ramdrive is the drive that is installed by the startup disk, it should be the D drive


----------

